# Pinot Nour



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 26, 2005)

If you would like to see Sideways the movie PM me and I'll send it out,
I now understand why Pinot Nour is so special even though I have never
tried it...lol


----------



## greenbean (Aug 28, 2005)

Pinot Nior?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought "Pinot Nior" was President of Zimbawe


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 26, 2005)

No that is Pinotage, and he was the president of Chilean Red.


----------

